# Suzanne Mubarak Family Park



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has heard when this park may be opening? 

SMFP - Main Page

It looks like it could be a really fun afternoon for the kids.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tinytraveler said:


> I was wondering if anyone has heard when this park may be opening?
> 
> SMFP - Main Page
> 
> It looks like it could be a really fun afternoon for the kids.




Ahhh opening soon... there is a tea house opening soon on the corniche.. has been for 18 months lol


----------

